# etsy? what is being in a 'circle'?



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

probably sounds like such a silly question, but I am new to etsy and totally clueless. I don't even know how you add someone to your circle. a couple people added me, so do I now add them? yes..clueless. LOL thanks!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

you make those dolls? they are adorable! and funny...lol book marked your page for gift idea. 

I am just learning etsy, so I too need the answer to your question...anyone?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

thanks so much, farmgal.  if being in a circle helps someone, I'd love to add all those here. I have already posted favorite etsy sites I love on facebook. anything to try and help anyone is good with me.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I just opened my Etsy shop in September, so maybe I can help anwer your questions. 
CIRCLES: 
Etsy 'Circles' are basically your circle of friends, and/or people who like your work, or you like theirs. When you are in someones circle, you get notified under your activity button what they do. Like say someone one in your circle makes a treasury list, or favorites a shop - it shows in your activity. When someone 'circles' you, you can circle them back if you want to (optional), and then they get notified of what you do as well. Basically it helps advertise and let your friends know what you are doing.
Other things you can do are:
FAVORITE:
You can click the favorite button on items you really like, (your circle gets notified of this).
TREASURY LIST:
You can also create treasury lists of your favorite items (have to be other peoples items, not your own). Your circle gets notified of these too. The Etsy staff pick a treasury list every hour or so to feature on the front page of Etsy, so making treasury lists can really help your friends, and you too - plus they are fun to make!
FAVORITING SHOPS:
You can also favorite shops, which notifies you under your activity button of new things listed.

Hope this helps clarify things on Etsy for you!  Basically just explore it a little every day and you will learn more and more - I know I am. 

Please join in our sharing, questions and learning here under my "do you sell on Etsy" thread - (where all the fellow Etsy sellers have joined up together!). Make sure to include a link to your shop! 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=415143

Also, you might get some ideas from my Etsy shop, it's in my signature link. :thumb:


----------

